# Improve wifi with kernel alterations. Possible?



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi all, another noob-question from me:

Problem: Despite having Wifi set to 'always keep on' I'm still experiencing drops in network activity. This is of course very annoying when trying to stream music or radio. I own a Galaxy Nexus and unfortunately I am not the only one with this problem. I remember a same problem back in my Desire-days, but someone provided a fix. I believe they either altered the kernel or something in the wifi module.

Question: Is it possible to change the wifi power consumption in the kernel? And if so, what are the settings I should change? I've looked into the kernel configuration, but could not find anything useful. I love building my own roms, but I'm very annoyed about this little issue. Any help is appreciated, thanks!!


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

You could try raising its power consumption in the power_profile.XML should be in a device overlay burried in the frameworks res folders. That may cause wifi to get a better signal, but that's just conjecture as I've never tried myself


----------



## mbroeders (Oct 20, 2011)

thanks, i'll give that a try!

Verstuurd van mijn Galaxy Nexus met Tapatalk


----------



## JBirdVegas (Jun 11, 2011)

don't vamp it up too much you could cause damage to the wifi chip :-/


----------

